# difference between a charles and george hoover?



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

hey all,

looking for some help as always lol, im looking at wet vacs now and have saw there is a charles and a george, both are wet and dry vacs but i can't really see which one would be be better suited to car cleaning, the numatic site says that the george is better suited looking at the write-ups.

the one difference i can see is that with charles you dont get as much gear with it, what looks like only one large wet extraction tool, which looks to big for a car interior,

so anyone able to give me advice?

also if you have a wet vac, which one do you use, as when i was searching the site just there seemed to be a few threads asking to recomment a wet and dry vac?

thanks as always :wave:


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Put in simple terms - Charles is just a vacuum that can handle wet or dry work, whereas George is a proper extraction cleaner, in that it can squirt water/cleaning fluid and then remove it.

Charles just sucks, but George can suck and blow at the same time :thumb:


----------



## otis180808 (May 29, 2009)

Paintguy said:


> Put in simple terms - Charles is just a vacuum that can handle wet or dry work, whereas George is a proper extraction cleaner, in that it can squirt water/cleaning fluid and then remove it.
> 
> Charles just sucks, but George can suck and blow at the same time :thumb:[/QUO
> 
> Better get myself a Charles. Ha Ha Ha:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Paintguy said:


> Put in simple terms - Charles is just a vacuum that can handle wet or dry work, whereas George is a proper extraction cleaner, in that it can squirt water/cleaning fluid and then remove it.
> 
> Charles just sucks, but George can suck and blow at the same time :thumb:


yeah i read a few different websites after i posted this up and found out that on sucks, and one sucks and blows, but would you need a George for car cleaning if you were to be using say an APC on car mats and then extracting it?


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

No, you'll be fine with a Charles (or any wet vac) if that's what you're doing.

Personally I'd still be going for something like George though. Once you've extracted the APC, you could use George with just plain water to rinse out the final traces of it, which can help stop them being a bit sticky and attracting dirt more quickly.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

*2 types*

Hiya, just bear in mind when you are searching for a george that there are 2 types. 1 will be cheaper than the other because it is only a wet vac and does not come with the dry facility. whereas the other 1 will come with all the equipment for both wet and dry function. If you are only using it for wet vac then your best going for the basic version as it will save you some money!! especially at christmas time. Hope this helps. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Can't knock our George - Really good Vac :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks everyone for the replies, but have you had to buy any more accessories for the geroge because the ones ive saw doesnt seem to have a small enough head for car interiors?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

The upholstery head is fine for seat and carpets. The hose is long enough too.
The only thing I have bought is a longer standard dry vac hose as the one supplied with the machine is quite short and a long crevis tool.
Standard hose is 1.5 m, I got a 2.5 m, as anything biggerwould perhaps affect its vac power.

Steve


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok thanks everyone. Well i think i will be buying myself a George in the new year then, aswel as a ptg, i can see it being an expensive year already lol


----------

